# Bird hasn't got any respiratory problems, but is fluffed up



## KiwwiTheBudgie (May 16, 2018)

Okay.

So I've got this problem...

My budgie (3 months old) has been exposed to a draft for quite some time (4 hours).
She stays fluffed up for a big part of the day (although she didn't do it before the draft-exposure).
I went to an avian vet, he listened to her lungs, and he told me that he couldn't hear anything off with my budgie's breathing. He gave me his phone number and told me to send him a vid of my budgie if she fluffs up (because she didn't fluff up while we were at the vet's, she was probs excited), he also gave me antibiotics, and told me that he will instruct me how to use 'em if he thinks there is any need for that. I'm pretty sure that the vet isn't lying about what he heard or anything... Because I went to the veterinary faculty here in Belgrade (Serbia) to get my budgie checked.

What I wanna know is what else could fluffing-up be a sign of if not of a respiratory disease.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

She could just be cold. how warm is the room she's in?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm not at all sure why you started a new User ID when you just set this one up on the 16th.

A member is allowed to have only one User ID so the new ID has been merged into the existing one.

Please refer to our Site Guidelines:
TalkBudgies.com Rules and Guidelines

If the Avian Vet did not hear anything wrong with your budgies' lungs when he examined her then I would not recommend using antibiotics.

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles...s/104375-antibiotics-arent-always-answer.html

Budgies sometimes fluff up when they are cold, stress or tired. 
You only need to be concerned if the budgie becomes fluffed up and lethargic for a period of time.

Best wishes*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

FaeryBee said:


> Budgies sometimes fluff up when they are cold, stress or tired.
> You only need to be concerned if the budgie becomes fluffed up and lethargic for a period of time.


This above is a good thing to keep in mind. A little fluffing here and there is fine. If she isn't lethargic, most likely she is not ill. Antibiotics should not be given unless it is absolutely clear that the budgie is ill.


----------

